
It’s the End of the Gene as We Know It - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/68/context/its-the-end-of-the-gene-as-we-know-it
======
dekhn
article contains multiple misrepresentations of the facts and the ultimately
conclusion is very wrong. It;'s too bad, because otherwise, it does contain a
number of very good statements about the limits of heritability.

